# Sony A7Rii questions



## VigilanteFoto (Feb 7, 2016)

I am hoping there is someone who can help me with a couple of questions. I just got my A7Rii and it is a bit different from my NEX7 and Nikon. The manual has been no help on these issues.

1- can I get the Peaking feature on Autofocus? It only seems to work on DMF.

2- in live view, how do I zoom the monitor other than going thru the menu?

3- same question as #2 about the viewfinder? For a prime lens, can I optically zoom to ensure the right focus?

Any uniqueness/tips you are willing to share. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 7, 2016)

1. It's called manual focus assist. I just sold my last af lens so can't check. Sorry,no help.

2. Set's custom button to magnification.

3. Same as 2.

Ibis


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 7, 2016)

Just curious. Why do you want fp for af?


----------



## VigilanteFoto (Feb 7, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Just curious. Why do you want fp for af?


I use peaking on my NEX7 and like it. I don't have the best eyesight and use it for confirmation. I might forgo it if I can figure out the live view magnification like on my Nikon.


----------



## Streets (Feb 23, 2016)

I can only answer your question regarding focus zooming by referencing it to my use of it with my A57.  With the A57, there is a button which magnifies the viewfinder/liveview image by a factor of 4x so that one may achieve a more perfectly focused image.  I'm  sure that your more advanced camera should have a similar control.


----------

